# Who goes or has gone for the Rub & Tug treatment?



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

Just saying, my "friend" has done it and loves Asian way.  Anyone, don't be proud!


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2012)

I've done pay for play.  It cuts out all the bullshit & gets right to the good stuff.


----------



## BigFella (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't, but I definitely would. I had a damn fine long massage in KL recently - a happy ending would have been welcomed!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

I lived in Korea for a year.

You figure it out.


----------



## usaranger07 (Nov 4, 2012)

I live in Brooklyn, so I go into the city and get them all the time. Way worth it.


----------



## Rip (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you mean massojjee and washee, washee? LOL


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 4, 2012)

korea, massage parlor on base, special ending 5 dollar


----------



## Rip (Nov 4, 2012)

BTW,  Do you guys consider it to be cheating? 
in other words if you are not single.


----------



## Rip (Nov 4, 2012)

BTW,  Do you guys consider it to be cheating? 
in other words if you are not single.


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

I live in Hong Kong, it's part of daily life. We call it going for a soapy. Cos it starts of with her showering you, then her and her friend get on with it. They are champions at what they do.


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh so I heard anyway phew grin


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Nov 4, 2012)

Had a rub no tug yesterday. 90mins for $60 well worth it. I would took the tug had it been on offer seeing it was a 24yo fit Thai bird. 

I have had countless rubs and tugs, alway leave walking in air. I'm am married and do don't count as cheating. But that's just me.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats not my kind of thing, I would rather have sex and with a woman that I wanted to be with.


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Thats not my kind of thing, I would rather have sex and with a woman that I wanted to be with.



I want to be with all of them. I dont need to know theuir name, but they are very special in my life


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 4, 2012)

plenty of times bro


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

bundys up, of course hes got a VIP pass


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 4, 2012)

Been with the Missus for so long that I can honestly say no I've never been. If I were single. I'd say why the bloody hell not? But as a married bloke I would have to consider this cheating. If Missus Savage went out and got bubble-washed and finger-banged by some strange bloke at a massage parlor, I'd prolly give them both the machete treatment...just sayin'...


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2012)

To be honest the first time I went to one of these places was with in the last year when I got on cycle.  Can you imagine being a complete noob & going into one of these? .... It was a great experience though. lol  the Asian girl kept saying "you muscle too big"... funny shit!


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> To be honest the first time I went to one of these places was with in the last year when I got on cycle.  Can you imagine being a complete noob & going into one of these? .... It was a great experience though. lol  the Asian girl kept saying "you muscle too big"... funny shit!



If you tip them, the next time they will call you big boy throughout lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 4, 2012)

that is something that i've never had to pay for, and never will.


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

it aint about paying or not paying dude


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

To quote the infamous Charlie sheen, "I don't pay them to have sex with me, I pay them to leave"


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 4, 2012)

Like someone else previously posted, in Korea it was common practice.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

Rip said:


> BTW,  Do you guys consider it to be cheating?
> in other words if you are not single.



If you are in a committed relationship, as defined by the OTHER PERSONS EXPECTATIONS, and you let a masseuse give you an orgasm, then you are cheating.

I don't really think this requires much thought, does it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 4, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> If you are in a committed relationship, as defined by the OTHER PERSONS EXPECTATIONS, and you let a masseuse give you an orgasm, then you are cheating.
> 
> I don't really think this requires much thought, does it?



brother its only cheating if u get caught


----------



## PFM (Nov 4, 2012)

I can jerk off he/shes for free, why would I pay?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> brother its only cheating if u get caught



I can't operate that way.  when i was younger, i traveled extensively living in each city a week at a time, and then moving on.  I actually had a circuit, and would come back to the same cities over a several month span.  I was OK dating multiple women, but once that committed relationship thing happened, then all the peripheal dating stopped for me.  Since all the cities were spread out, cheating would have been real easy, since none of the other women knew about each other (how could they?).  I even had regulars where I'd stay with them for the week.  My current woman was the one i decided to be with,  and eventually decided to quit that job, even though it was a helluva lot of fun, and there was a lot of women too.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm old school on this one. Anything that would lead you to hack off a limb from the offending party if you found out about it is probably not ok for you to do either.


----------



## Rip (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I guess it depends on how you look at it. I imagine I would feel guilty. 
It is tempting, though. 
Hmmmm, do I listen to the angel on the one shoulder or the devil on the other? LOL


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

Rip said:


> Yeah, I guess it depends on how you look at it. I imagine I would feel guilty.
> It is tempting, though.
> Hmmmm, do I listen to the angel on the one shoulder or the devil on the other? LOL



that would depend on how you were raised and your overall level of integrity, now wouldn't it?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> If you tip them, the next time they will call you big boy throughout lol



You tell like it is bro...funny as shit!!!  You "big boy", where else can you get a two handed handjob!


----------



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> If you are in a committed relationship, as defined by the OTHER PERSONS EXPECTATIONS, and you let a masseuse give you an orgasm, then you are cheating.
> 
> I don't really think this requires much thought, does it?



There is no emotional intent...not cheating.  We're men, we're animals we have needs...period!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

who the fuk wants a HANDJOB??????


----------



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> who the fuk wants a HANDJOB??????



After an hour of a sweet little Asian giving me the best massage I've ever had....I'll take one...in fact maybe two!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

ccpro said:


> There is no emotional intent...not cheating.  We're men, we're animals we have needs...period!



it's all good as long as your woman also feels this doesn't meet the definition of cheating.

Mine would have an issue with it, as would I....


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Couldn't do it, lost "the one" years ago because of my dumb ass not being loyal to her so I'd have to pass on it. Been years since I've seen her and still think about her everyday. Gay I know, is what it is though.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 5, 2012)

never have. only went to real nice whore house in South America when i was 18 or so once - nose full of the finest blow back then.. 

anyways, yes I consider it cheating.. 

I wouldn't want my girl/wife getting her vag worked on by sum Asian dude...   No double standards here.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

I dont always copy CCpro....
but when I do I get a hand job.

Got drunk earlier at a resturant.  Your all in for it.


----------



## Gstacker (Nov 8, 2012)

It's only cheating if you fuck the massager..... Massaging my penis is part of there job.


----------

